# How can I make my resume stand out?



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Lukes and I live in NYC, and soon I will be done with my EMT-B course.

I wanted to ask, how can I make my resume stand out? since EMT's are dime a dozen, i figured it's important.

So far I have;

FEMA 100,200,700 & 800 courses
HazMat Awareness
I am a member of a Volunteer Fire Dept/EMT dept.

What other certifications should I get? Hazmat Operations, ETC?

thanks a lot


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 16, 2013)

Get your medic cert


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

what do you mean by medic cert?
as in get licensed by NYS DOH?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> what do you mean by medic cert?
> as in get licensed by NYS DOH?



Take a paramedic course. You will be more hireable as a medic


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah but to be able to get into a paramedic course i need to work as an EMT for a while, I think a year or so, that's why i wanted to start with EMT


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Yeah but to be able to get into a paramedic course i need to work as an EMT for a while, I think a year or so, that's why i wanted to start with EMT



Not every program has an experience requirement. If you look around there may be one near you.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 16, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Take a paramedic course. You will be more hireable as a medic



Ya +1 to that, and also get at least an associates degree. Other than that, get work experience somehow, even if its just part time or *cringe, volunteer.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Yeah but to be able to get into a paramedic course i need to work as an EMT for a while, I think a year or so, that's why i wanted to start with EMT



St. John's college in queens offers a paramedic program. No experience required.

Apply for FDNY EMS as soon as a filing period opens up at www.nyc.gov/DCAS. People will tell you they pay less and blah blah blah but take my word for it not everything is measured in the money you take home.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

any idea how often does the FDNY hae civil status exams? It seems like they just had one a few months ago.

Anyway, looking at the FDNY EMT website, it says they are hiring from the provisional list, it just says to call and leave information and they will call back when they will be hiring:unsure:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> any idea how often does the FDNY hae civil status exams? It seems like they just had one a few months ago.
> 
> Anyway, looking at the FDNY EMT website, it says they are hiring from the provisional list, it just says to call and leave information and they will call back when they will be hiring:unsure:



That website gets updated very rarely. The last time they hired provisionally was 3 years ago.

They have a filing usually semi-annually. Should be another around June/July. Keep in mind it takes a year give or take to get hired after filing, but there's an almost definite chance you will eventually be hired. Coincidentally, a year happens to be just enough time to get a paramedic card.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Also, St Johns college states that

Experience in prehospital care, as an active member of an EMS agency.

I saw that when I looked at the requirements to join the Paramedic course


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help, appreciate it.

Any way to increase the civil status score?
I know that just having a EMT-B card gives you a 70 and it's a passing score, anything that I can add to the score?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks for the help, appreciate it.
> 
> Any way to increase the civil status score?
> I know that just having a EMT-B card gives you a 70 and it's a passing score, anything that I can add to the score?



Hazmat, volunteer experience, previous NYC 911 experience, vocational experience.

All adds random points.

My girlfriend went to St Johns to be a medic prior to doing nursing instead. She never worked a day as an EMT.

If you have $10,000 they have a seat with your name on it.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. Appreciate it.
Seeing from what I have I'll secondarily get extra points.
Do extra points decrease your wait time?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks. Appreciate it.
> Seeing from what I have I'll secondarily get extra points.
> Do extra points decrease your wait time?



Yes. Majority of people get a 70. The notice of filing usually defines what grants you points.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. So since they do not hire provisionals, I have to take the civil exam before I call fdny up?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks. So since they do not hire provisionals, I have to take the civil exam before I call fdny up?



You don't have to call them at all. 

And it isn't an actual exam. Its just considered an exam. You file for it and receive a score based on the points system through the information you provide DCAS.

Few months after filing they will mail you a letter.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 16, 2013)

You can fill out an application at Transcare, Citywide, Lifeline, Hunter, SeniorCare. I am sure one of these companies will hire you once your EMT card is in hand. Its easy to get hired and just as easy to get fired. Show up, expect minimal in service and do your best.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, and what would that letter contain?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 16, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Oh, and what would that letter contain?



your date for a physical agility test. Which is a joke.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 16, 2013)

The physical comes before the medical right?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> The physical comes before the medical right?



Physical, Investigator, medical/psych, academy.


----------



## lukgiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot .
I have one more question if you don't mind answering.

Will i have a problem getting hired as an EMT by FDNY when I have a Juvenile Record? I have a misdemeanor which was for shop lifting ( I stole a T-shirt when I was 15)

I don't think it's that serious right?


once again thanks and god bless


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 17, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Thanks a lot .
> I have one more question if you don't mind answering.
> 
> Will i have a problem getting hired as an EMT by FDNY when I have a Juvenile Record? I have a misdemeanor which was for shop lifting ( I stole a T-shirt when I was 15)
> ...



No, its fine.


----------

